# Look What I got!!!



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG, Look at what i got????



hahaahah

<<<<<, I got an award, an activity medal. I am sooo happy


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yay!! Congrats to you for your continued support and activity on the board!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks mah, I am super proud of that


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Wow, too cool.....:clap:


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

lol haha good job!! I need one of those!!! Its from all the hugs you been handing out like candy!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks you David, 

ANd Lacy, I am a hugger, I am a huge person about personal space but I do love me some hugs, ppl smile when you hug them no matter how bad they feel. I always hug  

hahaha thanks youtwo, hugs


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

OKKKK I will hug you back!! ***HUGs**


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

YAY  Thanks girl   I love hugs


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Well fine, hugs and all. But I want a medal toooooooo

Can I just say I know you and you have a medal? :roll:


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

seee bein nice has perks,
so do,oh nevermind......


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm gonna steal it!!!  lol


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

congrats! i still don't know what all our hooplah on the left means or how we go about gettin more of this hooplah, but congrats nonetheless. the more hooplah the better.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

p.s. i just had an extreme case of deja vu due to this thread. just saying.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

That awards has been around...Pretty much everyone has had a piece of that  *Snicker* Its jumped on 4 peoples boxs this week alone!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is great Tye but enjoy it while it lasts that award is FICKLE


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

DMTWI said:


> Well fine, hugs and all. But I want a medal toooooooo
> 
> Can I just say I know you and you have a medal? :roll:


Yay more hugs, I love hugs, thanks David  I had to earn this one, but yeah I wnat more too, they are cool  And yes I will share my medal with you 



william williamson said:


> seee bein nice has perks,
> so do,oh nevermind......


hahah WW, I am really not a nice person, but I love hugs  And perks are always a good thing 



Shes Got Heart said:


> I'm gonna steal it!!!  lol


 hahah nooooooooo, I will cry 



mcmlxxxvii said:


> congrats! i still don't know what all our hooplah on the left means or how we go about gettin more of this hooplah, but congrats nonetheless. the more hooplah the better.





mcmlxxxvii said:


> p.s. i just had an extreme case of deja vu due to this thread. just saying.


lol no hooplah, just proud of myself for finally getting it, Czar and kg420 had a whole thing going for a while about it, lol. Hugs



American_Pit13 said:


> That awards has been around...Pretty much everyone has had a piece of that  *Snicker* Its jumped on 4 peoples boxs this week alone!


Well  to you it is myfirst time, lol. SO I will absk in the glory now 



MY MIKADO said:


> That is great Tye but enjoy it while it lasts that award is FICKLE


lol Sharon, thanks I will, had to brag about something for a change, lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Holly is right... that award has been around the circle of friends... if ya know what I mean!  LOL


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha Megan I know just was so stoked I finally got it


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Woot Woot!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol hugs for you Candra


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Just wondering what is the award for? Sorry!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

It's an activity award Rudy, I got it cause I am 100% active here


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh cool Congrats.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol thanks


----------

